# VideoGamePlaza.com Any Good?



## Bowser-jr (Dec 31, 2011)

Now I know that most of the stuff that is listed is probably from a 3rd party/knockoff but are they any good? I mean, i know there are some knockoffs out there that just plain suck and then there are some that I really good; even better then the original. I want to know if the Designer's Xbox 60 Wireless Controller Gaming Receiver for PC is any good. Please and Thanks you for any info.


----------



## 1NOOB (Dec 31, 2011)

i have this one ,  http://www.dealextreme.com/p/designer-s-xbox-360-wireless-controller-gaming-receiver-for-pc-white-grey-47380    work , but read the forum  to know how to make it work lol  (i also have the original , exept for the install , same thing)


----------



## Bowser-jr (Dec 31, 2011)

Okay, so except for manual driver install and such, it works. Okay, cool. This is my first time buying from this site. Just wanted to know if it's any good and such.


----------



## BrianPhan (Feb 14, 2012)

So does anyone know if this site is legit?

[Edit] just ordered something from them; will post back once I receive it for all the curious people out there.

[Edit 2] Order is still processing one day later; also sent them a support ticket yesterday just to test out their service and the reply was helpful with no broken english.

I'll just write a whole review once I receive the order instead of doing parts..


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Mar 16, 2012)

Any word on this site?

I want to buy this: Refurbished NDS Lite , Nintendo DS Lite Console

I would like to have some feedback before I order from this site.


----------



## snub17 (Mar 17, 2012)

Im taking a chance with them as well, i just ordered their 2pc pack of the R4i SDHC cards and they shipped the next day. ill post a review and what not of it and let you guys know as for the R4i -sdhc thatll be my first R4 type card. The only thing im concerned is if they sell legit R4i-sdhc cards


----------



## satel (Mar 30, 2012)

i have ordered twice from vuideogameplaza recently & i must say it's the fastest on delivering the goods (really impressed me). but they have to move all their flash cards to another site due to paypal telling them they can't sell flash cards. if you email Jessica via the videogameplaza website she will direct you to her new website.


----------



## freaksloan (May 29, 2012)

I need a couple of Acekard 2i's, and V2Watch.com (videogameplaza sister site) is the cheapest I can find. I am going to give them a try.


----------



## Dsingle (Jul 3, 2012)

Can anyone tell me if the R4 cards are any good from this site?


----------

